

How to make Linux desktop look good on high-resolution displays - walterbell
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2911509/how-to-make-linuxs-desktop-look-good-on-high-resolution-displays.html

======
tiernano
Handy. Can't see half the text on my 4k monitor at about 60cm away from me...
Was half thinking of setting it to 1080p...

